# Post-Split cold weather



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

I would release the queen now. The bees have gotten used to her by now. (Actually I have released queens with no bad results while installing new packages). By releasing the queen the bees will surround her and keep her warm.

Other than that keep them dry. 25 degrees low temp is no problem for bees in a hive.


----------

